# Dollar weed



## Scooter (Mar 25, 2010)

Is dollar weed ok for sullies to eat? I have not found it on the edible or toxic list.


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2010)

Never heard of that one. Can you post a pic or give a latin name?

Did a google search. Also called pennywort. We don't have this one in my area, so I don't know the answer. Sorry.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2010)

I will get a picture of it tonight. I'm in Florida and its a weed that grows like crazy here, it just takes over some lawns.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2010)

I found a site that lumps dollar weed and miner's lettuce together and says they're edible.

http://houstonwildedibles.blogspot.com/2008/09/miners-lettucedollar-weed.html


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the site Yvonne. I wanted to check because pretty much every yard in Florida has it and it is very hard to get rid of.

Tom, from what I can find the scientific name is Hydrocotyle umbellata. Here are some pictures of it.


----------



## elegans (Mar 26, 2010)

My tortoises LOVE it! It is gone way before they start to eat the Palmetto grass that I have in their pens. They do eat all of that also by the way. LOL Douglas


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2010)

Charlotte, I'm jealous. You guys have such good weeds in the south! We get a few good ones for a few months each year, but then... nothing.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 27, 2010)

Tom, I have access to a ton of dollar weed. I can mail you some lol


----------



## moswen (Apr 2, 2010)

Charlotte, do you think if you mailed me a couple of bare roots they would grow in oklahoma? I'm totally serious! I could pay you with pay pal for the postage stamp!


----------



## Scooter (Apr 2, 2010)

I imagine it would grow its very hard to kill. PM me with your info and we can find out if it will grow


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 3, 2010)

Dollar weed likes water, Continuously damp soil is best. In dry spells it dies back some or completely, Only to return taking over another 1/3 of your yard!

I'm not sure if Oklahoma & Dollar weed will get along. You might try growing it in a pot a plastic sweater box.


----------

